# Sticky  Watchuseek Get-Together in Germany on 9 October 2010



## Crusader

We would like to invite all Watchuseek members in good standing to a get-together at Ramstein Air Base in Germany on Saturday, 9 October 2010.

We will meet at Ramstein at 14:00h (please be on time) and proceed to have a tour of the facilities there (courtesy of CMSgt Bo). We'll close out the day at a local restaurant from about 17:30h onwards for dinner, watch-talk and the collective inspection of everybody else's watches. Please feel free to attend both parts, or only one part, of the get-together.

Ramstein (Google Maps and click on "Search") is located in south-western Germany and should be well within driving distance.of quite a number of Watchuseek members in Western and Central Europe.

We would appreciate your registration for the event by e-mail (yes, e-mail - no PMs, and no mere replies in a forum thread, please) to [email protected] as soon as possible. *The registration process will include a response by you to an e-mail sent by one of us, and your reply mail must have reached us no later than midnight, Sunday, 3 October.*

We look forward to meeting as many of you as possible!

_CMSgt Bo, Sinn and Sales Fora Moderator
Crusader, Pilots' and Military Watches Forum Moderator
JohnF, Vintage, Pil-Mil and Mk II Fora moderator_


----------



## David Woo

Darn, stuck on the wrong side of the globe again. I assume someone will be kind enough to take some photos for us?
It sounds like a grand time :-!
DW


----------



## CMSgt Bo

David Woo said:


> Darn, stuck on the wrong side of the globe again. I assume someone will be kind enough to take some photos for us?
> It sounds like a grand time :-!
> DW


Count on plenty of pics. Unfortunately my Landy won't be here until two weeks after the GTG so you'll have to settle with pics of the clock that will go into it. ;-)


----------



## David Woo

Chief, you're gonna have to set up a photo op of the 110 as a tow vehicle for one of your aircraft, say a C130?
That'd be fun to see, lol.
DW


----------



## Crusader

You have me intrigued ... what is a "110" ???


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Crusader said:


> You have me intrigued ... what is a "110" ???


It's a rebuilt 1986 Land Rover Defender 110 that I'll be picking up from the UK after our GTG. The dash clock will be a mechanical Sinn NaBo aircraft clock that I picked up from the factory last year. :-!


----------



## Crusader

:thanks ... should have known. o|

The NaBo will be great in that car! b-)


----------



## radarcontact

The GTG is a great idea, Crusader and CMSgt Bo - thanks for organising it!

I always wanted to check out ETAR - CMSgt Bo I understand you work there - would you tell me whether there is still an extended ERAU campus on the premises of the base? Myself - I am an air traffic controller and its really nice to find out that you guys are involved in aviation in some way. ...and please do not tell me you are going to use that 110 as tow truck for C130 )))

Sorry for the offtopic (above)

Cannot attend to the GTG, I am on the redeye shift that evening, expecting lots of pictures. Any of you guys planning to be at Oktoberfest before the meeting?


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Hi RC!

Yes, I'm at Ramstein and Embry Riddle Aeronautical University still has an extended campus here. I've been an aviation buff all my life and this GTG is the perfect way to share my two passions with like-minded people. And no, I won't try to tow a C-130 with my truck. Not that it couldn't as an empty E Model seldom exceeds 85,000 LBS. ;-)

We're sorry you can't attend this time. Be sure to contact me if you're ever in this part of Germany and I'll give you a personalized nickle tour.

BTW, my wife and I will be at Oktoberfest this weekend if anyone wants to meet-up. :-!


----------



## radarcontact

Thanks Sgt!

I might show up at ETAR in this case at a later date, will drop you a beat when is going to happen as I have plans attending to few ERAU exams... 

As for the rest of the people on the forum - do not heistate to attend the GTG event! Few words regarding the famous German hospitality - several months ago I was at Frankfurt airport, with a group of colleagues we attended the ATC BBQ meeting organised by air traffic controllers from FRA tower and approach - it was fabulous!..and what was even better - the event was posted on EDDF NOTAM, so flight and cabin crews from all over world began to show up )) Too bad that I had not discovered SINN at that time (shame, shame) to check the watches at the local stores.

Anyway, please excuse my ranting, it's a pity that I am not going be able to be there on 9 Oct.


----------

